# iWork Too Slow?



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Started using iWork last night; Pages in particular and noticed that it runs SUPER SLOW!!!  

I'm on a 1.8GHz G5 iMac with 1GB of RAM and Pages is slooooow. Saving, importing, typing text...everything. 

Anyone else having these types of problems?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Are you incorporating hi-res imagery? I've not used iWork, but chances are that could be an issue.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

VertiGoGo said:


> iWork Too Slow


Well hurry up!


----------



## tonyz (Mar 3, 2003)

*Keynote side...*

So Far, I've used the new keynote part of iWork. Not sure what all the fuss was about - or why I needed the upgrade. Output to Flash is a nice idea, but it definitely doesn't work properly yet - maybe in vs. 1.1 hopefully... sigh


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

VertiGoGo said:


> Started using iWork last night; Pages in particular and noticed that it runs SUPER SLOW!!!
> 
> I'm on a 1.8GHz G5 iMac with 1GB of RAM and Pages is slooooow. Saving, importing, typing text...everything.
> 
> Anyone else having these types of problems?


There is definitely something wrong there. I am running iWork suite on my Pismo G3 500Mhz and it screams pretty fast. It doesn't matter what I'm doing in Pages and how long of a document I have open. 

Try repairing permissions and do a restart of your system. Funny how an aging G3 seems to be faster then a new G5 eh?


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I am dropping images into the templates from a 1.3MP digital camera...certainly not "high res." It just doesn't make any sense why it would be so dreadfully slow. 

Besides...Apple says you can use Pages with a 500MHz G3, but I can't imagine how the hell that would work if my G5 is slower than syrup going uphill on a cold day.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Urban_Legend said:


> Try repairing permissions and do a restart of your system. Funny how an aging G3 seems to be faster then a new G5 eh?


Them's fightin' words!


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I also find Pages really slow. 

Even moving the images that came in the templates.....choppy. I get spinning beach balls once in a while.

This sucks.

Keynote? Awesome.

Used it for my presentation today in my PC school board. People were impressed with the slide themes and transitions. Nice.


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

i found pages and keynote quite snappy. i agree that keynote export to flash does not work. when i exported a pres. to flash and played it back i had a number of problems:
1.^20 was in place of all spaces
2.text on objects were moved up a CM
3.trans. and builds did not work properly


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

ice_hackey said:


> Well hurry up!


damn, beat me to it.

too easy


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

RicktheChemist said:


> Can anyone say VERSION 1!
> 
> Give them time.. boys.. it will get better...
> 
> RtC


Um...HELLO!?! If they're going to charge $99 for it, the damn thing should work properly. It's not like Pages is a beta...as was the case with OS X in the beginning.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Everything Old Is New Again*



RickTheChemist said:


> Can anyone say VERSION 1!


Can anyone say "Pages was a NeXTSTEP application that Apple has now ported to OS X? [<a href="http://www.levenez.com/NeXTSTEP/Pages.jpg" alt="Pages in NeXTSTEP" title="Pages in NeXTSTEP">screenshot</a>]

It's really only new in that it makes use of all the new technology that OS X has built in.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

iWork is usable on my PB G3, moving graphics is a little slow but expected.

I have used it on a G4 eMac 1.25Ghz with great success.

Somethings not right with the G5, reinstall, run Onyx and then report back here.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Indeed, since your experience is contrary to that of most users, I'd agree it seems to be something with your set up.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Pages seems to run pretty good on my iBook G4; as with Keynote 2.0. I second that your g5 needs some attention.
-Josh


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

RicktheChemist said:


> I find that you hear complaint a lot about the G5 machines and a few of the apps that are out there, I presume it might have something to do with the 64 bit chip also...
> 
> Maintenance might be a good thing there VGG.
> 
> RtC


Can someone recommend a god maintenance place in Ottawa...or does anyone know of someone who will come to the house? 

Please let me know. 

Cheers.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

RicktheChemist said:


> I find that you hear complaint a lot about the G5 machines and a few of the apps that are out there, I presume it might have something to do with the 64 bit chip also...
> 
> Maintenance might be a good thing there VGG.
> 
> RtC


You know I was going to say the same thing. I too have heard so many problems with G5 owners, especially the ones who own the towers when it comes to Apple software. I have heard everything from iWork being too slow, iLife 05 won't load properly or is too slow to Safari not working properly on their G5 system at all.

Conspiracy?  I don't know, but something is going on


----------



## re:load (Mar 7, 2004)

lol! you work too slow! such a funny name for software! What does iWork do?


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

iWork slows down G5 owners?


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I use a rev A dual 2.0 G5 in addition to my iBook. I have noticed that it stutters with a few apps, I get the feeling that ppc 970 support is not totally finished yet. It initially had more than its share of kernal panics, crashes and lockups; with each successive release of OS X it seems to get more stable. I haven't a had a kernal panic that I can recall in the last several months.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

